
Show HN: Syllable – A Knowledge Catalogue - yizhang7210
https://www.getsyllable.ca
======
yizhang7210
I made a knowledge catalogue to curate personal as well as organizational
learnings.

It's simple, searchable and shareable.

Try it out for free! :)

